# My SRRV experience



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Prior to coming to the Philippines, I made contact with a PRA marketer, basically an agent who guides you and assists in the process. This is a no cost service and is well worth taking advantage of.

I filled out all the application form, attached passport copies and sent it to the marketer who reviewed and confirmed that all was in order. 

I needed a criminal record check. This required me to be fingerprinted and then the check made by the RCMP. Since I was outside of Canada at the time I made my application for the record check, I needed to have the local police take ink fingerprints and then send a scan of that to a fingerprinting service in Canada. They also needed a locally notarized copy of my passport and id. Other countries will have different practices but the criminal record check is national and you need the original dated within 6 months opf the application. ( I had one earlier this year but it expired before I could get here.)

The RCMP check then needed to be legalized by the Philippine Consulate in Canada. I had the record check delivered to my daughter in Canada. Then it was sent to a service in Ottawa that took it to the embassy and had it legalized on my behalf.

Total cost for everything was $US500. This was a lot higher than it would have been had I actually been in Ottawa. Then I could have had the fingerprinting done at the RCMP and I could have taken the document to the Philippine Embassy myself and had it processed. Total costs would have been less than $100 CDN.

I also transferred the deposit to the BDO branch here in the Philippines by wire transfer. The only issue was a fee of $25 taken off at the receiving end which meant that I had to top it up with cash to get the full amount.

On my arrival, I went to a local photo shop and had 12 2x2 pictures made. (I got extras for other applications as I assume sooner or I later will need them. A small supply of pictures is a good idea to have when in a lot of third world countries as they are often asked for on applications.)

On the day of the appointment, I went to the PRA office in Makati. The marketer met me there and she took care of the most of the process. I basically just sat there. I needed $US 1,400 for the application form plus another $US360 for the first year fee. All payable in cash as they do not take credit cards or cheque.

We then went to a medical clinic; the medical consisted of a urine sample, an x-ray and a blood sample (just a finger prick with the blood drawn in a pipette.) No physical exam or even any medical questions. I have no idea what they will test for but I am assuming a drug screen and looking for TB on the x-ray as a minimum. The cost fo this was covered by the PRA fee, no additional payment was needed.

Then to the BDO for the transfer of the deposit and the opening of my account. It is a term deposit held in my name with a caveat on the account that the PRA approval is needed for withdrawal.

Total time including taxi to and from the clinic was 2 and a half hours.

I had to return to the PRA to in my passport and get a stamped letter from the PRA stating that they have it so I have some form of proof that I am legal in the country. The deposit confirmation and medical clearance were there two days later. This visit took a little longer as there was a waiting line to get served but it was only about a 30-minute wait and the processing time was about 10 minutes once we were served.

I will also need to pay the p 4500 to extend my tourist visa to 60 days to allow for the processing time. This might not be needed if the PRA approves my visa within the tourist visa period. I have been told that it is currently 6 to 8 weeks to receive my SRRV.

I’ll update at the end of the process.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Thanks for the on the ground info Manitoba. I thought the processing time was one to two weeks once doc's were submitted. We live in hope but follow their rules. Good luck and hope all goes smoothly.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

I did get an email from my marketer where she was asking he PRA about a number of visas, mine included. She indicated in that that 4 weeks or less was about the normal processing time, not the 6 to 8 I was told by her assistant. She was making the case that the PRA should get them processed so that the clients did not have to pay for a tourist visa extension.

This coming Wednesday will be 3 weeks from all documents submitted so late this week is about the earliest I had expected and the latest will be 8 Nov.

I really do not care how long it will take, I just do not like being in a foreign country without my passport.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Manitoba said:


> I did get an email from my marketer where she was asking he PRA about a number of visas, mine included. She indicated in that that 4 weeks or less was about the normal processing time, not the 6 to 8 I was told by her assistant. She was making the case that the PRA should get them processed so that the clients did not have to pay for a tourist visa extension.
> 
> This coming Wednesday will be 3 weeks from all documents submitted so late this week is about the earliest I had expected and the latest will be 8 Nov.
> 
> I really do not care how long it will take, I just do not like being in a foreign country without my passport.


You have copies and a valid excuse not to hold the original so relax mate. Good luck and as said keep us posted on the process.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

bigpearl said:


> You have copies and a valid excuse not to hold the original so relax mate. Good luck and as said keep us posted on the process.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


I am not concerned about that, I have spent time in places a lot more unstable than the Philippines and always had my passport and a bundle of cash in case we had to make a run for it. 

Old habits die hard.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

I got a text message yesterday that my SRRV was approved. That was the 17th working day after submission.

I go next Wednesday to pick it up and get my passport back. That will be 4 weeks to the day from full submission of application and all supporting documents.

I will post on that experience later.


----------



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

bigpearl said:


> Thanks for the on the ground info Manitoba. I thought the processing time was one to two weeks once doc's were submitted. We live in hope but follow their rules. Good luck and hope all goes smoothly.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


Yes a very informative resume of what is required, which I think is rather extensive to say the least. It has also turned out to be a very expensive one for him IMO.
But if the OP is happy at the end of the exercise that is the main thing. 
It is an expensive Visa I believe, given there is still an annual fee that is only slightly less than a Tourist visa for 12 months.

Can anyone advise whether the purchase of a property can be substituted for the 10kUSD? Even if it is in name of partner? If such was the case, I would think about it.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

mogo51 said:


> Yes a very informative resume of what is required, which I think is rather extensive to say the least. It has also turned out to be a very expensive one for him IMO.
> But if the OP is happy at the end of the exercise that is the main thing.
> It is an expensive Visa I believe, given there is still an annual fee that is only slightly less than a Tourist visa for 12 months.
> 
> Can anyone advise whether the purchase of a property can be substituted for the 10kUSD? Even if it is in name of partner? If such was the case, I would think about it.


Hi Ron, this is only my take on your situation, based on research for my circumstances, perhaps Manitoba can correct if he has up to date info.

I believe if you are married and the property is in your good ladies name it is hers and cannot be used to return the deposit with PRA. I do hope I am wrong in your instance.
From what I have read a return of the deposit from PRA will be given with the purchase of a condominium or a long term lease (25 years) from a third party, as our relationship is not recognised in PH then we have a lease arrangement and we should (not set in concrete as with most things here) get our deposit back.
While yes it is costly, the initial application fee and ongoing annual fees there are many perks that go with this type of visa, shipping household good, exit clearances and the good one for me is not having to visit BI every 6 months and the, I believe annual trip to Makati is a great opportunity for shopping and catching up with friends.

When all said and done Ron if I didn't want to ship our belongings, in and out of the country frequently when we move there, we, economically would be better with the tourist visa, done this before and though a pain every 59 days at the time it's now 6 months.
Hope you are both settling in, sounds like you are and hope to catch up in March when we are back in San Juan. Good luck with your research and feedback from your post.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

I have a 25x25 year lease on the house. So qualify there. I wonder seeing that it is already in place, will they waive the $10k requirement? Might have to ask the OP for contact with this facilitating person, but surely there is a fee?


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

mogo51 said:


> I have a 25x25 year lease on the house. So qualify there. I wonder seeing that it is already in place, will they waive the $10k requirement? Might have to ask the OP for contact with this facilitating person, but surely there is a fee?


Hey Ron, is the house you purchased in your wife's name? My understanding of PH law is a lease cannot be between a husband and wife as they are considered a single entity but perhaps your lease is through an independent company at arms length from your wife.
Perhaps seek legal advice regarding your circumstance or contact the PRA directly or others may advise.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

Yes its in her name Steve and I think you may be right about that. But there may be a way around that and I will explain when we meet up next March.
There is no hurry for me on this, will speak to my lawyer here who is very good. Most of the expats in this area use him, well regarded.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

mogo51 said:


> Yes its in her name Steve and I think you may be right about that. But there may be a way around that and I will explain when we meet up next March.
> There is no hurry for me on this, will speak to my lawyer here who is very good. Most of the expats in this area use him, well regarded.


As said Ron feet on the ground as your feet are now in PH. ATM you know more than me and I am sure I will gain good advice from you in times to come as I/we are still trying to source/secure reliable info that relates to our situation.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

bigpearl said:


> As said Ron feet on the ground as your feet are now in PH. ATM you know more than me and I am sure I will gain good advice from you in times to come as I/we are still trying to source/secure reliable info that relates to our situation.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


Will always be happy to help Steve.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

y


bigpearl said:


> Hey Ron, is the house you purchased in your wife's name? My understanding of PH law is a lease cannot be between a husband and wife as they are considered a single entity but perhaps your lease is through an independent company at arms length from your wife.
> Perhaps seek legal advice regarding your circumstance or contact the PRA directly or others may advise.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


That's my understanding of the family code, beware most lawyers in the Philippines are shysters and will tell you what you want to hear just to get your money. An arms lenght company would almost certainly fall under the anti dummy laws.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Everyone has different circumstances. In my case, the SRRV will help with my Canadian tax situation so the deposit is worth it.


It is a term deposit and I do get interest on the amount, only 1% but that is better than a slap in the belly with a wet fish. If I ever convert it to a condo or long-term lease then I am not out of pocket any more than I would be on qa tourist visa.

The annual fee is a single payment and can be done electronically. No more need to go to the BI and stand in line. I actually do not even have to spend time in the Philippines to maintain the SRRV and Philippine residency.

Also if I leave and return, no need for a disposable ticket anymore. I can fly in on a one-way ticket now.

Everyone has to pick the best option to suit their needs. For me this was the best, for others renewing tourist visa may very well be the best.

My aim was to provide the information necessary to help people decide and to proceed if they do pick the SRRV option.


----------



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

Yes I have read that also Gary.


----------



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

Manitoba said:


> Everyone has different circumstances. In my case, the SRRV will help with my Canadian tax situation so the deposit is worth it.
> 
> 
> It is a term deposit and I do get interest on the amount, only 1% but that is better than a slap in the belly with a wet fish. If I ever convert it to a condo or long-term lease then I am not out of pocket any more than I would be on qa tourist visa.
> ...


And you did that very well, an excellent post. It gave me a bit more insight into the SRRV. Do you get a Seniors Card if over 60 years of age? I thought I read once when researching it that you do, but I may be wrong. They are quite handy and you can pick up some good discounts in day to day living?


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

The Senior Card is for Philippine citizens only at the current time.

Chuck


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Manitoba said:


> Everyone has to pick the best option to suit their needs. For me this was the best, for others renewing tourist visa may very well be the best.


What it boils down to.

Fred


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

bidrod said:


> The Senior Card is for Philippine citizens only at the current time.
> 
> Chuck


That is the way I understand it too.

Fred


----------



## imaneo (Mar 8, 2018)

Manitoba said:


> The RCMP check then needed to be legalized by the Philippine Consulate in Canada. I had the record check delivered to my daughter in Canada. Then it was sent to a service in Ottawa that took it to the embassy and had it legalized on my behalf.


Thank you for this very informative post. 

I'm a fellow Canadian already living in the Philippines on a tourist visa but now starting the SRRV process. Arranging the RCMP check is the most difficult part to arrange from here. I found a fingerprinting service that get my background check done but I'm not sure how to legalize it at the embassy. Which service did you use for that? Do they have a website?


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

imaneo said:


> Thank you for this very informative post.
> 
> I'm a fellow Canadian already living in the Philippines on a tourist visa but now starting the SRRV process. Arranging the RCMP check is the most difficult part to arrange from here. I found a fingerprinting service that get my background check done but I'm not sure how to legalize it at the embassy. Which service did you use for that? Do they have a website?


If you have been in the Philippines for more than 6 months don't you have to get it locally and no longer from your home country.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

For the finger prints I used eastwestfingerprinting.com They processed my first request without getting the original notarized copy of my ID, just the scanned and emailed copy. They said the rules had changed and they needed a the original notarized copy. 

I was in Haiti at the time and any document sent to Canada would have been over $150 US. (My contract in Haiti was extended and the first police check expired on me.) I had a co worker who was going to the US mail it for me.

For the documents I used http://www.idocscanada.ca/ Don't pay for the faster service. It The embassy allows a few documents at a lower price then charges once they go over the number. If they are there and can do your document in the free ones you can get it back in a short time anyway.

I simply had the RCMP check go to my daughter and she mailed it to the document place and received it from them. You could have it sent and received from her but that gets a little more expensive. I'd recommend have it to go to a Canadian address and have it couriered once all signed.

My agent was Maria Rose Villa Baranda <[email protected]> She was recommended here and I got great service from her and her staff.


----------



## English Andy (Mar 9, 2018)

Thanks for sharing your experience. I also plan to come to the Philippines and apply for a SRRV. I am currently living in Hong Kong. I will get my police check here in Hong Kong and plan to arrive in the Philippines with under the 30 day visa waiver program for EU/UK citizens. I assume this is how you entered the Philippines, since it is also applicable to Canadian citizens.

I have read elsewhere that entry with the the visa waiver also requires you have a return or forwarding ticket to prove that you are leaving the Philippines within the 30 days. When you came to the Philippines did you have a return/forwarding ticket. If not, did the immigration at the airport query it?


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

Gary D said:


> If you have been in the Philippines for more than 6 months don't you have to get it locally and no longer from your home country.


That applies to 13a not SRRV.


Chuck


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

English Andy said:


> Thanks for sharing your experience. I also plan to come to the Philippines and apply for a SRRV. I am currently living in Hong Kong. I will get my police check here in Hong Kong and plan to arrive in the Philippines with under the 30 day visa waiver program for EU/UK citizens. I assume this is how you entered the Philippines, since it is also applicable to Canadian citizens.
> 
> I have read elsewhere that entry with the the visa waiver also requires you have a return or forwarding ticket to prove that you are leaving the Philippines within the 30 days. When you came to the Philippines did you have a return/forwarding ticket. If not, did the immigration at the airport query it?


I came into the country on a 30 day on arrival tourist visa. That is the standard way of entering and applying for the SRRV. Not sure if you can apply in a different visa status than tourist. My SRRV came through before it expired so I dodn't have to extend it.

I had a onward ticket. Air Asia to Macau for $35 US, never used it. That is typically the lowest cost destination from the Philippines.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Looks like the PRA website is down, tried 3 or 4 different ways to get in but alas. Can access PH. immi for basic info but even their links to PRA don't work, any thoughts? Perhaps it's just me.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

bigpearl said:


> Looks like the PRA website is down, tried 3 or 4 different ways to get in but alas. Can access PH. immi for basic info but even their links to PRA don't work, any thoughts? Perhaps it's just me.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


Nio they have retired also.


----------



## BassMan_720 (Aug 20, 2008)

Manitoba said:


> Prior to coming to the Philippines, I made contact with a PRA marketer, basically an agent who guides you and assists in the process. This is a no cost service and is well worth taking advantage of.


How do you find a PRA marketer for no cost?

I have contacted a few from the PRA list who have all quoted various additional costs that were not insubstantial. The highest wanted an inflated filing fee of $1760 plus professional fees of $1000.

I am happy to pay a reasonable fee for the right help but this seems OTT, particularly if there is a no cost option.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

BassMan_720 said:


> How do you find a PRA marketer for no cost?
> 
> I have contacted a few from the PRA list who have all quoted various additional costs that were not insubstantial. The highest wanted an inflated filing fee of $1760 plus professional fees of $1000.
> 
> I am happy to pay a reasonable fee for the right help but this seems OTT, particularly if there is a no cost option.


Glad you raised this issue BassMan, yes those prices you quoted are certainly OTT. What appears and touted by the PRA, marketeers at no additional cost (part of the US 1,400.00 application fee, some 70,000 pesos) I also have found to be an untruth, this fact has been raised on many expat threads and was something I scoffed at believing what the PRA said.
Upon investigation as you have done have found the same problem. Perhaps the PRA should be queried and brought to task? As one of our lessor liked politicians used to say "please explain"

I simply think it's a typical Filipino money grabbing opportunity from the "rich kano" and as said the PRA need to be upfront, transparent and accountable. Personally I am considering other options as their fees and deposits are over the top especially their requirements for converting deposits and the annual fee of PHP 18K for a rubber stamp. Absolutely ridiculous considering the dollars we bring and put into the local economy. My little rant, sorry.

On a brighter note I did find one "marketeer" that offered a fee of an additional US 350.00 as well as getting their 500 bucks from the PRA, not bad money for a days work.

Mary Jane Gomez Visa Consultancy

Perhaps Manitoba can contribute to this as he has recently been through the hoops, others also.

Cheers Steve.


----------



## English Andy (Mar 9, 2018)

BassMan_720 said:


> How do you find a PRA marketer for no cost?
> 
> I have contacted a few from the PRA list who have all quoted various additional costs that were not insubstantial. The highest wanted an inflated filing fee of $1760 plus professional fees of $1000.
> 
> I am happy to pay a reasonable fee for the right help but this seems OTT, particularly if there is a no cost option.


I used Van Ingen Management from the list, since they are based in Makati and have a website! They are totally free. The only money I have paid to them are for photo copies and the taxi fare to & back to the clinic for the medical.


----------



## BassMan_720 (Aug 20, 2008)

Thank you Bigpearl and English Andy for your advice.

I'll be in Cebu. I assume I will need a local agent, which would limits my choice. The lowest quote so far is PHP30,000, which is much lower than the highest quote but by no means "no cost".

I have already emailed Mary Jane Gomez and will now email Van Ingen, however both are based in Makati so might not be able to provide a full range of services to me.

Thanks again

Steve


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

BassMan_720 said:


> Thank you Bigpearl and English Andy for your advice.
> 
> I'll be in Cebu. I assume I will need a local agent, which would limits my choice. The lowest quote so far is PHP30,000, which is much lower than the highest quote but by no means "no cost".
> 
> ...


Great info from English Andy, TY. I will also contact this lady in the near future. BassMan, I think you have to go to Makati to accomplish your application with the PRA,,,,, may be wrong but all I have read appears to indicate a personal appearance in their office. keep us posted and good luck.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

I used Maria Rose Villa Baranda <[email protected]>

No additional fee and great service. I got her name originally form a previous SRRV thread here. She even paid the taxi from the PRA to the medical clinic and back to the bank. (I walked home from there as it was very close.)

I paid the application fee directly to the PRA cashier and not through the marketer.


Here is the full list of agents, check to see that they are in fact accredited as a first step.

https://pra.gov.ph/marketers-agents/

Here is the contract between the PRA and the marketer. See section 3 para 9.

https://www.yumpu.com/en/document/v...-and-marketer-philippine-retirement-authority


I would turn over any marketer who asked for an additional fee to the PRA. They are supposed to get paid by the PRA and not charge anything additional. Then I'd dump then as my marketer for violating their contract with the PRA and get an honest one.


----------



## Darby Allen (Sep 22, 2014)

I applied for an SRRV [Courtesy] in October 2014. I had to pay $1400 non-refundable to make the application, and $1500 for the visa [I'm a forces pensioner, and not only had the UK been a member of SEATO, I'd personally served in SEATO, hence the reduced cost.]
All the paperwork was completed in good time, with one exception; the criminal record check. I had not lived in the UK for 11 years at that time, so I applied to the police in Malta, where I had lived for five years before coming here. Letters and emails went unanswered. 
My agent said "Don't worry about it, we'll get it sorted out." Only the months went by and it wasn't sorted out! At last I'd had enough and I made a quit claim to the PRA, and my visa fee of $1500 was returned. I argued that as the application had not been completed I should get the 'non-refundable' application fee back too; in the end I received a refund of $1130. I assume that the outstanding $270 was for administration costs, though I was not formally advised of that.
Today I'm halfway through my probationary year as a 13A applicant.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

If you had been in the Philippines for 6 months you could get a local police clearance? I know it is mandatory for that after the 6 months, not sure if it is sufficient.

Why not get a UK clearance? It would come back clear adn would most likely would have sufficed???


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

hey Manitoba

My understanding is if I am already living in the Philippines and I decide to get the SRRV I can get a local police clearance and that is ok for requirements. Is that correct? Also I haven't found out how much it cost to get the SRRV? I know I have to deposit $10,000 but what are the total cost of everything?


thanks

art


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

greenstreak1946 said:


> hey Manitoba
> 
> My understanding is if I am already living in the Philippines and I decide to get the SRRV I can get a local police clearance and that is ok for requirements. Is that correct? Also I haven't found out how much it cost to get the SRRV? I know I have to deposit $10,000 but what are the total cost of everything?
> 
> ...


Good morning art,
Yes that's my understanding of the situation also, if you are living there for 6 months and longer you can get local police clearance, I assume this is collaborated with your entry date and visa extensions, others can probably offer more info.

If you go onto the PRA website which is back up and running, all the associated costs are detailed including visa options, costs, age restrictions, pension or no pension, annual fees etc.
What you have to allow for on top of that will be travel and accomodation costs to accomplish the process and find a marketeer that doesn't want extra money.
I am sure Manitoba can throw extra light on your request as he has recently been through the process. If you read through SRRV related topics on this site you will glean lots of info.
Good luck if you choose to go this way.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Bigpearl is correct on the police clearance, here 6 millionths then local or just coming in then from your national police. well has it. There is a 1400 USD application fee plus 360 annual fee and you pay the first year up front.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Pra*



greenstreak1946 said:


> hey Manitoba
> 
> My understanding is if I am already living in the Philippines and I decide to get the SRRV I can get a local police clearance and that is ok for requirements. Is that correct? Also I haven't found out how much it cost to get the SRRV? I know I have to deposit $10,000 but what are the total cost of everything?
> 
> ...


Art, here's the link to the Philippine Retirement Authority website it has a lot of information and also a guide that can be downloaded. Like most of the websites here it seems not all the information is posted under each SRRV option it appears there could be an application fee of $1500. In order to get the NBI police clearance you have to be in the Philippines at least 6 months and the PRA helps with this process. https://pra.gov.ph/

Police records print out from your home state local police office but could be a stand-alone building located in another part of your city and it takes only minutes and the cost would be $10 - 25 so this could save you from having to wait up to 6 months for that NBI clearance or from what I've heard the SRRV will have delays and the delay will be no Police records check form or the NBI and PRA refer to this as a police clearance.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Just updated my SRRV. I went to the Makati PRA office paid for 3 years in and out in an hour with my new card. Most of that time was waiting ( about 40 minutes) for the card to be printed. Went early and was customer #1 for the day.

That makes about 5 or 6 hours total time (including medical, bank account, application and renewal) for 4 years stay here. No periodic trips to the BI to get tourist renewals, annual reports etc.

Not necessarily the most economical visa for long term stay when you factor in that I'm only getting 1% interest on my deposit, but definitely the least hassle one to have. I can come and go with no worries, get a DL and if I wanted to have one I could get a work permit.


----------



## HondaGuy (Aug 6, 2012)

Manitoba, thanks for the update.

Do you mind sharing how you deal with immigration at the airport when entering and leaving?

I believe you are exempt from the travel fee and you dont have to get the onward ticket, but do you have to use that huge "foreigner" line to get your passport stamped or can you use the little window off to the right at NAIA? Thanks!


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

So far I have only left once since I got my SRRV. 

Travel fee exempt as long as I stay less than one year. No need for onward ticket but I was hassled by Air China at my check in in Vancouver. They could not understand that as a resident I did not need an onward ticket until I got a second manager involved and they actually called someone to confirm. 

On my both my departure and return there was no line up at the immigration booth so I simply walked straight up to an open officer both times. I have read somewhere that I can use the diplomat line but never saw any sign nor needed to.


----------



## HondaGuy (Aug 6, 2012)

Manitoba, thanks for the info. I vaguely recally someone with an SRRV saying a few years ago they could go to the little window off to the side (not the diplomat line, but I guess where you pay if you overstay your visa?) but nobody had ever confirmed that.

I guess if the line was too long you could always try to use the Diplomat line. Whats the worst they could do, make you go back to the regular Foreigner line?


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

HondaGuy said:


> Manitoba, thanks for the info. I vaguely recally someone with an SRRV saying a few years ago they could go to the little window off to the side (not the diplomat line, but I guess where you pay if you overstay your visa?) but nobody had ever confirmed that.
> 
> I guess if the line was too long you could always try to use the Diplomat line. Whats the worst they could do, make you go back to the regular Foreigner line?


I did look around but did not see any sign that said SRRV holders this way.


If there is a shorter line available they are not making it clear to anyone. This lack of information about even the most basic things is my pet peeve about being here. (Lack of street signs, web pages saying come to our store but no address, no mall maps or if there are maps no sign saying you are here etc. )


----------

